# Your thoughts???



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a two does that I am thinking about breeding this weekend, before I go on vacation. That would mean that these does (if took) would be due around Christmas.... This is good and bad for me .... but I am curious what your opinions would be ....

Would you, as a buyer, look at purchasing kids that were born this time of year?

If to sell the does after kidding, would you as a buyer, look to bring in new adults (potentially in milk) this time of year?

What do you prefer about kids being born in the thick of winter, compared to spring?

I know how "I" feel about these questions, but I am curious on others thoughts ... because maybe there is something that I have not thought of .... :thumb: 

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally would buy goats any time of year. I would think that some people would really appreciate being able to get a milking doe that time of year. The issue I can see for buyers is that they have to be set up to house these kid sin the Winter without risk of chill.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, the pluses I can see are:

You'll have fresh milk in the winter

Kids available to go to new homes right at the start of kidding when people are thinking about new babies but none are available to go home yet

Any doelings retained will probably be ready to breed by late fall, so you would have kids the very next spring

If your goats are like mine, they won't set foot outside if the weather is yucky, so they might as well be doing something productive while hogging up barn space :ROFL: 


On the minus side:

Extra care will need to be taken in setting up the kidding area - bigger since they will be confined longer, and very well insulated/protected from drafts, heated water bucket, bedded heavily, etc. = more work

You'll need a way to make sure newborns stay warm - that won't set the barn on fire. Especially if you aren't able to be home 24/7 during the kidding window. = some more work

After seeing your does, and not only are the very easy on the eyes they were quite well behaved at the show. So, I suspect they like to follow the rules, which means absolutely the does will follow the Code of Honor. So, you will need to be prepared for the worst winter weather, five other emergencies happening when she goes into labor, the power goes out, and you'll have been up for 3 days straight. OH! and you'll have company because it's the holiday season, and they'll either be freaking out or trying to be helpful but not, and generally just get in your way :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The winter milk sounds nice, but I think there is alot of work in late babies. Not so much if they are bottle fed, because they can come in the house witch means no heat lamps. From our experience I don't really think people buy animals in the winer. That would be lots of work even when they are 8 weeks old. Have a nice vacation! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for your input to each of you!

San - Thank you for the compliment on my girls - i truly appreciate it!! And yes, they always follow Does Code of Honor to terrorize me - LOL! Nice thing is - because of where we live - no one comes to visit from about October - May - our road is terrible and why come to the lake on the "off season" - but come June - September, I can't get them to LEAVE! LOL!

I am still torn, but think that I may do it - whats the worse that can happen - I keep all the kids - bahahahahaha


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I know that people are less likely to buy in the winter, but I also know you have beautiful goats and I doubt you will have a problem selling them at any time of the year. If it were me, I would probably do it too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> Would you, as a buyer, look at purchasing kids that were born this time of year?


If the kids were what I was looking for...I wouldn't mind purchasing at all. Travel I would have to bring into consideration. Or shipping. So you might end up hanging onto them for awhile longer than you'd like because of the weather.



kelebek said:


> If to sell the does after kidding, would you as a buyer, look to bring in new adults (potentially in milk) this time of year?


Yeah, I wouldn't mind it for the right goat. However, I think in the warmer weather i'd be more likely to do a purchase just becaue of easier traveling, hay availability, and it's easier to be outside and spend more time with the goat. In the cold weather i'd rather just kind of be relaxing. Get my livestock chores done and relax, not having to worry about the new goat(s)...if that makes sense.



kelebek said:


> What do you prefer about kids being born in the thick of winter, compared to spring?


I guess I really don't prefer anything. :scratch: I really like to see them born in warmer weather. :shrug: However, having them born at an odd time of the year might just make for an easy sale since not many others have kids available. :thumb: So really I guess it could go either way. I think you should go for it...try it out...and see if you like it or not and see how everything works out. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally prefer to have kids born in mid February to mid March...they seem to be much hardier when going into winter that same year, and the worm loads that can come along with the warmer weather tend to not affect an older kid as they would those that are just weeks old. I will never use a heat lamp due to my fear of fire and kids I've had born in single digit winters have done great...sweaters and me drying them as well as snug draft free stalls contribute to them thriving.

I've also read enough posts here that suggest that there are some who would prefer to not be milking in the cold weather so that may also be a consideration if you decide to either sell the dams in milk or keep them and milk them yourself.

If I was to buy another goat, it would likely not be a young kid, I'd prefer to put my money towards one thats a few months old, it would be easier to see then if I was getting what I was paying for as well as easier for it to adjust to a small herd of adults. I've found that around here, there aren't many willing to sit in a cold barn with a new kid to bond with it as they most likely would during warmer weather.

Also, one thing to consider as well...is there a good market for kids in your area...regardless of the well bred herd you've acquired, you can only sell if you have buyers. I may be biased, but the 2 registered dwarf does I have are very nice looking goats, older genetics behind them too but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of interest in their kids BEFORE they are born.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a very good point Liz regarding buyers in my area. Most of my kids have been shipped out or have gone quite a few hours from me - not local. That could be an issue with transportation (as Kylee said previously also.) 

Well I think I will do it .... one doe I want a doeling out of, and bucklings would be wethered - so those are taken care of.... the other doe .... I want her bred because of her age (will be 24 months in February and it is time that she earn her keep.... or move on - Lol. I kept her dry this year, as I wanted an older doe to put in the shows for a dry yearling and I bred out her half sister that was close to the same age.

thank you all for your input.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I've done winter kids but never again. The kids were healthy enough, which is a plus and you don't have to deal with flies, etc. Never had cocci or worm problems with the freeze up here in WNY. The hardship was ME - hated going out to check on pregnant does and kid care in often rugged weather. One time I had a doe kid at night in frigid temps and even though I got there quick enough a couple kids had frozen ear tips. If there are any problems, the subfreezing weather makes everything tougher to deal with.
But as for selling kids, you could cash in on being the only game in town during winter. And if you show, kids will be of a good age, while milkers probably wouldn't be at their peak. And great for bucks who will for sure be ready for biz by the next fall.
For me up north, just too cold to deal with goat deliveries.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, I luted both girls - so as long as things work out - I am breeding them in the next 24 - 72 hours and hopefully will take. I really REALLY need milk - and even thought about breeding my Nubian to my Nigerian just to get her into milk also - but I really really want Purebred Nubis.

I have my barn set up with two kidding stalls - with electricity for heat lights and a web cam. I can bring the kiddos inside and bottle raise - so not worried about that - and hubby works from home - so if that maintains .... guess we will find out! LOL!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

When Yoda was born it was 20 degrees outside she was our 3rd kid ever. She did great. People argued about buying her. (They still fight over her even though she is not for sale). She's healthy as a rock and very beautiful (well, at least to me.) I may have not have realized how much extra work was involved since I had no experience with spring or summer birthing. I planned to breed for winter babies but the broken fence messed up my breeding program. Guess I'll try again next year.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

All kids here (4  ) have been born in winter - 3 in cold, snowy weather - and were fine. Of course I was up checking on them a lot because we have no barn - only doghouses. But then it doesn't go much below 20*F here anyway. Have fun with your winter kiddos! :hi5:


----------

